# ALTe builds a prototype Ford E350 PHEV



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

ALTe Powertrain Technologies, which has converted dozens of Ford F150 trucks to PHEVs, announced this week that it has successfully installed its system on the Ford Econoline E350 platform... Newswire >


----------

